# Shipping to usa from TR



## Uzume (Aug 5, 2013)

My sons birthday is coming up and also christmas. I cannot be with him so I was wanting to send him a package or letter (with Money order) to usa from here in turkey. Every site I check Is showing 400 turkish lira for a 10 kg pkg and 200 turkish lira just for a letter. I am seriously shocked at these prices and cannot believe that it would actually cost that much. Is there any americans living in izmir WHO can tell me what they use to ship to usa and how much it usually cost. I would sincerly appriciate it!!!!

thanks in advance


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Local PTT should cost around 150 TL for surface mail.


----------



## Uzume (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there a way to look it up on the internet?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Ptt.gov.tr - logistics - yurtdisi section ( seems to be Turkish only)

Also, if you have a friend working for a corporate, DHL and UPS have huge discounts for company accounts.


----------

